# Knackwurst recipe?



## LMJ (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi folks. Just wondering if anyone could give me a good starting point on homemade knackwurst. I know how to make sausages, just dunno how much garlic and other seasonings I'd need to use in the knockwurst to get a proper flavor.

Danke!  8)


----------



## Robt (Jul 29, 2004)

Take a look here on page 85 and 86.  Your post says both Knackwurst and knockwurst.

http://www.wwf5.com/stuffers.com/content/recipes/sausrecp.pdf


----------

